# Good new for GPS users



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Garmin has acquired Delorme. 
http://newsroom.garmin.com/press-release/corporate/garmin-signs-purchase-agreement-acquire-delorme
Now maybe we can get a good map on a Garmin GPS. 
Delorme has a great map system for smart phones. This could help us all.


----------

